# Valencia vs Atletico Analysis and prediction



## wawbet (Aug 29, 2022)

football predictions today - Valencia vs Atletico Analysis and prediction​





​Analysis of the match Valencia Atletico Madrid​


Today, Monday 29th August, Valencia welcomes Atletico Madrid to the Mestalla stadium to close the 3rd  of La Liga.



The form of the two teams​

FC Valencia is a club that has fallen from grace, despite being very popular in the country and around the world thanks to its great years at the beginning of the century, not to mention its various European and national titles in the last century. But in recent seasons, the club has lost some of its lustre as a result of extra-sporting (financial) worries.

After finishing the last season on the edge of the top ten (9th), it is clear that it was the Copa del Rey that embellished the season of the Blanquinegros (finalists, beaten by Bétis on penalties: 5-4). The six-time Spanish champions have won the first matchday (1-0 against Girona) and lost to Bilbao (1-0). 

After a breathtaking pre-season with big wins over Juventus (0-4), Cadiz (1-4) and Numancia (4-0), Atletico Madrid started the season with a win at Getafe (0-3). But they disappointed in the previous clash against Villarreal at the Wanda Metropolitano by going completely off the rails and being much weaker in the physical challenge than their opponent (0-2).

This defeat raises a good question mark over the defensive lapses of this team.

Prediction 1X2 of the match Valencia Atletico Madrid​

Last year, ATLETICO did not lose to Valencia (3-2 and 3-3).

Advantage Atletico Madrid



* Atletico Madrid win



over/under predictions : over 2.5



prediction both teams to score: yes



prediction correct score: 1-2

top football tips today : https://www.wawbetting.com/2022/08/top-football-betting-tips-today.html






*


----------

